# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΟΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ

## BESTCHRISS

εγω εβαλα υγραεριο και ησυχασα προς θεου μονο ελλαδα και οχι βουλγαρια
γιατι δεν βαζουν εγκεφαλους και βαλβιδες ασφαλειας προσφατα στην πολη μου ενα
αυτοκινητο εκανα εκριξη γιατι το εκανε στην βουλγαρια απο θαυμα γλιτωσε

1.               Είναι φθηνότερο.
2.               Πιο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον.
3.               Φθηνότερη συντήρηση.
4.               Εκπέμπει λιγότερο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
5.               Ασφαλέστερο από τη βενζίνη.
6.               Μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής του κινητήρα.


•Ένα πλεονέκτημα που έχουν τα αέρια καύσιμα ως προς την βενζίνη, είναι ο μεγάλος αριθμός οκτανίων που διαθέτουν και έτσι δεν έχουν ανάγκη από πρόσθεση ειδικών πρόσθετων. Η αντοχή του υγραερίου στην κρουστική καύση επιτρέπει την αύξηση της σχέσης συμπίεσης του κινητήρα έως και 12:1.

•Αποφυγή διάβρωσης που προκαλούν τα πρόσθετα για την καλυτέρευση των χαρακτηριστικών της βενζίνης.

•Επίσης η χρήση υγραερίου προκαλεί μικρότερη ρύπανση των λιπαντικών ,γιατί  το  υγραέριο  δεν  διαλύεται  σ’ αυτά.

•Τέλεια καύση χωρίς καπνό, ένεκα της οποίας δεν παραμένουν επικαλύψεις απανθράκωσης ή άλλης φύσης στους θαλάμους  καύσης.

•Η  χρήση   υγραερίου   επιτρέπει μια τέλεια και ολοκληρωμένη  ανάμιξη με τον αέρα,  γιατί πρόκειται περί ανάμιξης δύο αερίων, αέρα και υγραερίου και όχι ενός αερίου και ενός υγρού, όπως αέρα και βενζίνης, που στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες παρουσιάζει  δυσκολίες.

•Τα καυσαέριά του περιέχουν περίπου 60% λιγότερο CO  και 50% λιγότερους άκαυστους HC ενώ  αντίθετα οι εκπομπές NOx είναι αυξημένες λόγω των υψηλότερων πιέσεων και θερμοκρασιών που αναπτύσσονται κατά την καύση .

•Η τιμή του είναι πολύ φθηνότερη από αυτή της βενζίνης .

•Τα οχήματα που χρησιμοποιούν υγραέριο έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής .

•Παρέχει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια από τη συμβατική βενζίνη επειδή:

1.Η πίεση στο εσωτερικό της δεξαμενής και η απουσία οξυγόνου αποκλείουν την πιθανότητα έκρηξης, κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί στα ρεζερβουάρ των υγρών καυσίμων σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς .

2.Σε πιθανή διαρροή το αέριο διαχέεται στο περιβάλλον και δεν συγκεντρώνεται στο γύρω χώρο όπως τα υγρά καύσιμα .

3.Η  εγκατάσταση δεν επικοινωνεί με το εσωτερικό του οχήματος

4.Οι δεξαμενές και οι συσκευές που τοποθετούνται στα αυτοκίνητα δοκιμάζονται σε υψηλές πιέσεις, είναι πιστοποιημένες και σύμφωνες με τα αυστηρότερα standards .

5.Το σύστημα καύσης προστατεύεται από κατάλληλες βαλβίδες (αντεπιστροφής, υπερβολικής ροής, μεγίστης στάθμης, ασφαλείας)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επίσης απο 240 mg με βενζινη στο υγραεριο μετρηθηκε 118mg στο κρατικο κτεο 
τιμή λιτρου υγρερίου 0,70 στο μιση τισ βενζινησ
αν κανεται πολλα χιλιομετρα μην το σκευτεστε καθόλου

----------


## takisdgr

> εγω εβαλα υγραεριο και ησυχασα προς θεου μονο ελλαδα και οχι βουλγαρια
> γιατι δεν βαζουν εγκεφαλους και βαλβιδες ασφαλειας προσφατα στην πολη μου ενα
> αυτοκινητο εκανα εκριξη γιατι το εκανε στην βουλγαρια απο θαυμα γλιτωσε
> 
> 1.               Είναι φθηνότερο.
> 2.               Πιο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον.
> 3.               Φθηνότερη συντήρηση.
> 4.               Εκπέμπει λιγότερο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
> 5.               Ασφαλέστερο από τη βενζίνη.
> ...



Τιμη εγκαταστασης ?

----------


## ikaros1978

Και πολυ καλα εκανες...εγω εδω και 5 μηνες με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμο εχω βαλει 500 ευρω στην μπαντα.....το ενα τριτο δηλαδη της συνολικης δαπανης...αλλα δυο τριτα και εγινε η αποσβεση.....
τι μαρκα εβαλες?landi renzo?zavoli?

----------


## navar

μήπως περνάς και εσύ *BESTCHRISS ?
*

----------


## stdio

'καιω' υγραεριο απο το 2007, 50.000 χλμ.....

----------


## ikaros1978

Κωστα εσυ οχι μονο εχεις κανει αποσβεση την εγκατασταση αλλα σε αλλα τοσα χλμ θα κανεις αποσβεση την αγορα του αυτοκινητου!

----------


## DT200

Εγώ τοποθετώ υγραέριο σε αυτοκίνητα.
κινούμε εδώ και 7 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα και 
πολύ οικονομικά !!!

----------


## ikaros1978

γιαννη διαφωτισε μας σε κατι που φημολογειται τελευταια...τι παιζει τελικα με το περιβοητο oil box?(ελαιολιπαντηρας) 
Επισημα με Mail h LANDI RENZO μου απαντησε μετα απο ερωτηση μου οτι δεν μου συνιστα την επιπλεον τοποθετηση του.
Αλλοι παλι λενε οτι λογω μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασιας καυσης του LPG εναντι της βενζινης (σχεδον η διπλασια) υπαρχει πιθανοτητα προωρης φθορας στα εδρανα των βαλβιδων.Αλλοι να τοποθετηθουν ειδικα μπουζι μεγαλυτερης αντοχης σε πιο υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.οι μηπως ολα αυτα ειναι radio-arvyla fm stereo με RDS????  :Smile:

----------


## radiomario

φιλος οδηγος ΤΑΧΙ,ειχε βαλει υγραεριο στο ΤΑΧΙ του, εκανε καθε μερα γυρω στα 150 χλμ, μετα απο 1 μηνα που το εβαλε ενω δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα υγειας ,αρχεισε να αισθανεται συνεχεια κουραση,υπνηλια,βαρεμαρα,πονοκεφαλους κλπ,αρχεισε να πηγαινει σε γιατρους,τελικα μονο ενας του ειπε,αν στο ΤΑΧΙ του, το δουλευει με υγραεριο,τελικα αυτο εφταιγε ,δεν υπηρχε διαρροη απλως εχει καποια ουσια το υγραεριο που οταν δουλευεις πολλες ωρες και σε κλειστο χωρο σου προκαλει παρενεργειες στα ματια στην διαθεση κλπ,αλλαξε το ΤΑΧΙ τελικα πηρε με πετρελαιο και ολα καλα.παντως οποιος βαλει υγραεριο πρεπει ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ να οδηγει με ανοιχτα παραθυρα,και εστω για λιγα χλμ θα πρεπει να το δουλευει με ΒΕΝΖΙΝΑ ,αλλιως ξηραινονται οι βαλβιδες κλπ .παντως ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ οτι θα αυξηθει συντομα η τιμη του για να φθασει περιπου στην τιμη του πετρελαιου κινησης .

----------


## takisdgr

Ποσο στοιχιζει η εγκατασταση? Και ποιοι τα τοποθετουν?

----------


## ikaros1978

κυμαινεται απο 1400 εως 1600 ευρω (δεν ξερω αν επεσαν καθολου)
τωρα το ποιοι τα τοποθετουν . οσοι ειναι εξουσιοοτημενοι σε εγκαταστασεις LPG συστηματων ωστε και καλη δουλεια (ασφαλη) να σου κανουν και να σου δωσουν τα καταλληλα εγγραφα ωστε να περασεις ΚΤΕΟ...εν τω μεταξυ εμαθα οτι εδω και 2 μηνες εχει δοθει αδεια και σε ιδιωτικα ΚΤΕΟ για τον ελεγχο

----------


## H3

> εγω εβαλα υγραεριο και ησυχασα προς θεου μονο ελλαδα και οχι βουλγαρια
> γιατι δεν βαζουν εγκεφαλους και βαλβιδες ασφαλειας προσφατα στην πολη μου ενα
> αυτοκινητο εκανα εκριξη γιατι το εκανε στην βουλγαρια απο θαυμα γλιτωσε
> 
> 1.               Είναι φθηνότερο.
> 2.               Πιο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον.
> 3.               Φθηνότερη συντήρηση.
> 4.               Εκπέμπει λιγότερο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
> 5.               Ασφαλέστερο από τη βενζίνη.
> ...



Παντως εγω εχω ακουσει αρκετες ενστασεις απο μηχανικους σχετικα με την απουσια  σωστης λιπανσης στις εδρες των βαλβιδων ,και στα ελατηρια με την χρηση υγραεριου ,πολλοι  δε υποστηριζουν οτι η συνολικη διαρκεια ζωης του κινητηρα  για αυτο τον λογο  θα ειναι μικροτερη 
Εσυ αναφερεις οτι η διαρκεια ζωης των κινητηρων με την χρηση υγραεριου θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη ,απο που προκειπτει αυτο ?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το Άγιος ο Θεός πάντως προκύπτει αβίαστα από το να μας έχει καλά ο Θεός να μην τρακάρουμε με το ντεπόζιτο φουλ στο υγραέριο γιατί θα μας δεχθεί στις αγγάλες του με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες...

Πέραν από την πλάκα δεν γνωρίζω πραγματικά την επικινδυνότητα στις δύο περιπτώσεις: κανονικής χρήσης αυτοκινήτου σε περίπτωση βλάβης του συστήματος από οποιαδήποτε αιτία και στην πιό ακριαία πλην όμως ρεαλιστική περίπτωση (σφοδρού) ατυχήματος. Πάντως ως πτητικό αέριο είναι αντικειμενικά πιό δύσκολα ελέγχξιμο και διαχειρίσιμο και σίγουρα οι πιθανότητες αστοχίας είναι μεγαλύτερες. Εξυπακούεται βέβαια πως οι δικλίδες ασφαλείες στην περίπτωση του υγραερίου είναι περισσότερες...

Επίσης να επισημάνω πως δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύση για τη σχέση απόδοσης ως προς τη βενζίνη ή πετρέλαιο γιατί οι αγορές είναι τέτοιες που διαμορφώνουν τις τιμές βάσει ζήτησης και γενικά όπως γουστάρουν χωρίς να υπάρχει απαραίτητα κάποια λογική (βλ. κοστοστρέφεια). Π.χ. είναι γνωστό ότι η τιμή του φυσικού αερίου ακολοθεί την καμπύλη του πετρελαίου με αρνητική διαφορά στήθους ώστε να παρέχει πλεονέκτημα αλλά με το... σταγονόμετρο.

Προσωπικά θα προβληματιζόμουν πολύ να το επιλέξω...!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## KarlBarks

> φιλος οδηγος ΤΑΧΙ,ειχε βαλει υγραεριο στο ΤΑΧΙ του, εκανε καθε μερα γυρω στα 150 χλμ, μετα απο 1 μηνα που το εβαλε ενω δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα υγειας ,αρχεισε να αισθανεται συνεχεια ....




είχε ταξί με βενζίνη ? και εβαλε αεριο !

----------


## DT200

> Παντως εγω εχω ακουσει αρκετες ενστασεις απο μηχανικους σχετικα με την απουσια  σωστης λιπανσης στις εδρες των βαλβιδων ,και στα ελατηρια με την χρηση υγραεριου  ,πολλοι  δε υποστηριζουν οτι η συνολικη διαρκεια ζωης του κινητηρα  για αυτο τον λογο  θα ειναι μικροτερη  ?



στα αυτοκίνητα που καίνε αμόλυβδη βενζίνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.  





> Εσυ αναφερεις οτι η διαρκεια ζωης των κινητηρων με την χρηση υγραεριου θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη ,απο που προκειπτει αυτο ?



από την καλύτερη καύση του μίγματος (δεν κάνει καρβουνίλα) και την μη πρόωρη καταστροφή του λαδιού.

----------


## DT200

έχω ήδη δηλώσει ότι εγώ βάζω υγραέριο αλλά ο λόγος που συμμετέχω σε αυτό το τόπικ δεν είναι να "ψαρέψω" πελάτες
αλλά να λύσω όποιες απορίες μπορώ μιας και ξέρω το αντικείμενο.




> Το Άγιος ο Θεός πάντως προκύπτει αβίαστα από το να μας έχει καλά ο Θεός να μην τρακάρουμε με το ντεπόζιτο φουλ στο υγραέριο γιατί θα μας δεχθεί στις αγγάλες του με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες...



 θα ήταν πολύ κακή ιδέα, το 2010 να κατασκευάζονται συσκευές για το αυτοκίνητο, το οποίο 
το μετατρέπουν σε βόμβα.
θα μπορούσα να γράψω πάρα πολλά πράγματα για τις δικλίδες ασφαλείας αλλά θα ήταν πολύ κουραστικό.

το σίγουρο είναι ότι η δεξαμενή δεν μπορεί να τρυπήσει, αλλά και αν τρυπήσει σε κάποιο τρομερό ατύχημα 
δεν νομίζω να επιβιώσει κάποιος από την σύγκρουση, παρόλα αυτά η τρύπα θα κλείσει λόγο ότι το 
υγραέριο θα παγώσει από την γρήγορη εκτόνωση.

και σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει φωτιά, υπάρχει εκτονωτική βαλβίδα που εκτονώνει την πίεση ελεγχόμενα.

----------


## DT200

> φιλος οδηγος ΤΑΧΙ,ειχε βαλει υγραεριο στο ΤΑΧΙ του, εκανε καθε μερα γυρω στα 150 χλμ, μετα απο 1 μηνα που το εβαλε ενω δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα υγειας ,αρχεισε να αισθανεται συνεχεια κουραση,υπνηλια,βαρεμαρα,πονοκεφαλους κλπ,αρχεισε να πηγαινει σε γιατρους,τελικα μονο ενας του ειπε,αν στο ΤΑΧΙ του, το δουλευει με υγραεριο,τελικα αυτο εφταιγε ,δεν υπηρχε διαρροη απλως εχει καποια ουσια το υγραεριο που οταν δουλευεις πολλες ωρες και σε κλειστο χωρο σου προκαλει παρενεργειες στα ματια στην διαθεση κλπ,αλλαξε το ΤΑΧΙ τελικα πηρε με πετρελαιο και ολα καλα.παντως οποιος βαλει υγραεριο πρεπει ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ να οδηγει με ανοιχτα παραθυρα,και εστω για λιγα χλμ θα πρεπει να το δουλευει με ΒΕΝΖΙΝΑ ,αλλιως ξηραινονται οι βαλβιδες κλπ .παντως ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ οτι θα αυξηθει συντομα η τιμη του για να φθασει περιπου στην τιμη του πετρελαιου κινησης .



δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι ήταν αυτό.
εγώ για 5 χρόνια έκανα 120 χιλ την ημέρα και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## stdio

ειμαστε πολυ αμορφωτοι ως λαος τελικα.... Ιταλοι Ολανδοι Γερμανοι Εγγλεζοι και λοιποι ευρωπαιοι Ουγγροι Τσεχοι Σλοβακοι Ρουμανοι Βουλγαροι Αυστραλοι Ινδοι... θελετε και αλλους; που χρησιμοποιουν υγραεριο ως καυσιμο στα αυτοκινητα παααρα πολλα χρονια ειναι κουτοφραγκοι....

----------


## moutoulos

Στην Ιαπωνία, δεν θυμάμαι που το διάβαζα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να βάλω "πηγή", το 90% των taxi
χρησιμοποιούν υγραέριο ...

Αλλά μην πάτε μακριά, για το πόσο πίσω είμαστε ..., ακόμα απαγορεύουν το Diesel στο κέντρο ...

----------


## Panoss

Για Ιταλία είχα διαβάσει ότι, στα επιβατικά ΙΧ, το ποσοστό χρήσης υγραερίου είναι πάνω από 50%.
Υπάρχουν και υγραεριοκίνητα - βενζινοκίνητα από τη μάνα τους, νομίζω η Φίατ έχει π.χ.

----------


## H3

> στα αυτοκίνητα που καίνε αμόλυβδη βενζίνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.  
> 
> 
> από την καλύτερη καύση του μίγματος (δεν κάνει καρβουνίλα) και την μη πρόωρη καταστροφή του λαδιού.



Η καρβουνιλα σε ενα κινητηρα injection εφ οσον το συστημα συντηρητε σωστα ειναι
σχετικα λιγη ,Το προβλημα με την πολυ καρβουνιλα εμφανιζεται με την υψηλη καταναλωση λαδιου ,τοτε  οτι καυσιμο και να εχουμε ο κινητηρας γινεται "μαυρος " και θελει επισκευη 
Το ιδιο συμβσινει με τα λαδια οσο λιγοτερη καταναλωση λαδιου εχει ενας κινητηρας τοσο ποιο πολυ κρατανε τα λαδια 
Το συμπερασμα που βγαζω εγω ειναι οτι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει καμμια διαφορα στην μακροζοια του κινητηρα μεταξυ βενζινης και  υγραεριου ,αλλωστε το μοναδικο κριτηριο για την ωρα επισκευης ενος κινητηρα (εαν δεν υπαρχει αλλο προβλημα βεβαιως ) ειναι η ποσοτητα της καταναλωσης λαδιου

----------


## antonis_p

> Στην Ιαπωνία, δεν θυμάμαι που το διάβαζα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να βάλω "πηγή", το 90% των taxi
> χρησιμοποιούν υγραέριο ...
> 
> Αλλά μην πάτε μακριά, για το πόσο πίσω είμαστε ..., ακόμα απαγορεύουν το Diesel στο κέντρο ...



όχι πως δεν φαίνονται τα αυτοκίνητα που χρησιμοποιούν diesel, ειδικά αν ακολουθείς με δίκυκλο...

----------


## navar

> όχι πως δεν φαίνονται τα αυτοκίνητα που χρησιμοποιούν diesel, ειδικά αν ακολουθείς με δίκυκλο...



 μπα τα καινούργια δεν ντουμανιάζουν τόσο , ειδικά αμα ζεσταθεί ο κινητήρας και είναι και καθαρό το καύσιμο , και όχι πατέντα και λαμογιά (βαπορίσιο θέρμανσης , αποχρωματισμένο )

----------


## moutoulos

> όχι πως δεν φαίνονται τα αυτοκίνητα που χρησιμοποιούν diesel, ειδικά αν ακολουθείς με δίκυκλο...



 Αντώνη εννοώ τα νεας τεχνολογίας αυτοκίνητα Diesel, και οχι στα εικοσαετίας Diesel.

----------


## epistimon

> όχι πως δεν φαίνονται τα αυτοκίνητα που χρησιμοποιούν diesel, ειδικά αν ακολουθείς με δίκυκλο...



Ακολουθα ενα ντιζελ τελευταιας γενιας με καθαρο καυσιμο και πες μας αν αντιληφθεις τιποτα.

----------


## klik

υπάρχει καθαρό καύσιμο;
ο κουμπάρος μου έχει diesel και βάζει από την αρχή που το πήρε εκείνο το super duper diesel χρυσοπλήρωτο της shell και μια χαρά βλέπω μαυρίλα στο ξεκίνημα στο φανάρι (καμία σχέση με τα ταξί και το ντουμάνι βέβαια). 
Το diesel και φαίνεται και ακούγετε, δεν μπορώ να πω όμως αν είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο απο τα βενζινοκίνητα σε σχέση με την υγεία.

Με την οικονομία σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## navar

> Το diesel και φαίνεται και ακούγετε, δεν μπορώ να πω όμως αν είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο απο τα βενζινοκίνητα σε σχέση με την υγεία.
> 
> Με την οικονομία σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα.



 ε αμα είναι με την οικονομία καλύτερα , μακροπρόθεσμα γίνεται καλύτερο και για την υγεία !!! :P :P :P xixixixix

----------


## epistimon

> υπάρχει καθαρό καύσιμο;
> ο κουμπάρος μου έχει diesel και βάζει από την αρχή που το πήρε εκείνο το super duper diesel χρυσοπλήρωτο της shell και μια χαρά βλέπω μαυρίλα στο ξεκίνημα στο φανάρι (καμία σχέση με τα ταξί και το ντουμάνι βέβαια). 
> Το diesel και φαίνεται και ακούγετε, δεν μπορώ να πω όμως αν είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο απο τα βενζινοκίνητα σε σχέση με την υγεία.
> 
> Με την οικονομία σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα.



Αμα πατε ποτε εξωτερικο πχ Γερμανια προσεξτε λιγο τις εξατμισεις των ντιζελ...
Εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει πουθενα καθαρο καυσιμο...Το οτι βγαζει μαυριλα του κουμπαρου σου προφανως κατι δεν λειτουργει τελεια. Τα συγχρονα ντιζελ με καθαρο καυσιμο δεν βγαζουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## klik

Φυσικά κάτι δεν λειτουργεί τέλεια. 
Το μόνο που λειτουργεί τέλεια είναι η αλυσίδα νοθείας! :Biggrin: 
Πήγα πριν κάποια χρόνια Ιταλία οδικώς, με βενζινοκίνητο. Όλα τα πρατήρια είχαν ένα είδος βενζίνης (95 οκτανίων) και το αυτοκίνητο πετούσε... αυτό δεν λειτουργεί τέλεια στην Ιταλία, δεν ξέρουν να νοθεύουν αρκετά....

----------


## patridas595

offtopic αλλά ανάμεσα στην Αιθάλη και στα CO2 και ΝΟX προτιμώ τα δύο τελευταία. Η αιθάλη εκτός από τις παθολογικές επιπτώσεις έχει και τις ψυχολογικές όταν τις βλέπεις.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω φιλοι μου εχω κανει 5000κλμ απο την τοποθετηση του δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα το αυτοκινητο δουλευει καλα δεν μυριζει καθολου δεν εχω ζαλαδες
και εγινε πιο αθορυβοσ ο κινητηρας και το μονο service που χρειαζεται εινα φιλτρο υγραεριο καθε 30000κλμ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Επεισης κανω με το υγραεριο αυτη την στιγμη 600κλμ με 37εuro με 53 λιτρα τεποζιτο με τιμη λιτρου 0,70 σε 2000κ.ε αυτοκινητο

----------


## kostas007

νταξει καταλαβαμε οτι εισαι εγκαταστατης υγραεριου

----------


## H3

> εγω φιλοι μου εχω κανει 5000κλμ απο την τοποθετηση του δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα το αυτοκινητο δουλευει καλα δεν μυριζει καθολου δεν εχω ζαλαδες
> και εγινε πιο αθορυβοσ ο κινητηρας και το μονο service που χρειαζεται εινα φιλτρο υγραεριο καθε 30000κλμ



Δηλαδη εαν εκαιγες βενζινα τι παραπανω θα εκανες για το τυπο αμαξιου που εχεις καθε 30.000 χλμ ??

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ρε παιδια δεν ειμαι εγκαταστασης υγραεριου
 ειμαι φωτογραφος και καθηγητης ηλεκτρονικης εγω δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον
εγω απλως σας ενημερώνω για αν λειτουργει καλα αλλα για την οικονομια του

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οσο γιατι τι θα εκανα στις 30000κλμ 
δες την αρχικη δημοσιευση για να καταλαβεις τα οφελη

----------


## H3

> οσο γιατι τι θα εκανα στις 30000κλμ 
> δες την αρχικη δημοσιευση για να καταλαβεις τα οφελη



Η αρχικη δημοσιευση λεει για φθηνοτερη συντηριση και μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης του κινητηρα ,πραγματα τα οποια κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι μαλλον ευχολογια παρα βασισμενα σε πραγματικες μετρησεις και μακροχρονιες δοκιμες με διαφορα  αυτοκινητα
Και για να γινουμε  ποιο συγκεκριμενοι σου ξανακανω το ερωτημα ,εσυ ποσο λιγοτερη συντηριση εκανες στον κινητηρα σου απο τοτε που εβαλες υγραεριο και γιατι ?
Μπορεις να μου παραθεσεις τι θα αλλαζες οταν ειχες βενζινη ,ενω τωρα δεν χρειαζεται γιατι εχεις υγραεριο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Η τιμή του υγραερίου είναι σχεδόν η μισή της τιμής της αμόλυβδης βενζίνης. 
Ο κινητήρας έχει λιγότερες φθορές, λόγω της καθαρότερης καύσης του LPG, η οποία δεν αφήνει υπολείμματα, και έτσι επιμηκύνεται η ζωή του. 
Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και για τον καταλύτη του οχήματος. 
Ο κινητήρας που δουλεύει με LPG χρειάζεται λιγότερα σέρβις διότι: 
δεν σχηματίζονται επικαθίσεις σωματιδίων άνθρακα (κάπνα) στα χιτώνια των κυλίνδρων 
τα μπουζί είναι κατά πολύ καθαρότερα 
οι αλλαγές φίλτρων και λαδιών είναι αραιότερες 
τα λάδια του κινητήρα δεν αδυνατίζουν (δεν σπάνε) 
η διάρκεια ζωής του κινητήρα με σωστή συμπίεση είναι μεγαλύτερη

τα λαδια και τα μπουζια τα αλλαζεις σε διπλασια χιλιομετρα απο οτι στην βενζινη,λιγοτερη φθορα στον καταλητη,καθαροτερος κινητηρας χωρις φθορες και ενυσχιτικα η καθαριστικα λαδια για τα καταλοιπα ,ποιο αθορυβο το αυτοκινητο τι αλλο θελεις ιδιες επιδωσεις 
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=35777147

----------


## BESTCHRISS

το αυτοκινητο εχει 250.000κλμ mercedes E200 2000κ.ε και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα ο κινητηρας του,ουτε καιει λαδια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ειδη θα χρειαζομουν αλλαγη λαδιων αν ειχα βενζινη ενω τωρα θα τα αλλαξω στα διπλασια χιλιομετρα γιατι ειναι πεντακαθαρα και οχι μαυρισμενα οπως ειναι στην βενζινη
το δικο μου παιρνει 6,5 litra λαδι για υπολογισε ποσο κοστιζουν εστω τα ημισυνθετικα

http://www.ellinikanea.gr/index.php?...F%82&Itemid=41

----------


## H3

> Η τιμή του υγραερίου είναι σχεδόν η μισή της τιμής της αμόλυβδης βενζίνης. 
> Ο κινητήρας έχει λιγότερες φθορές, λόγω της καθαρότερης καύσης του LPG, η οποία δεν αφήνει υπολείμματα, και έτσι επιμηκύνεται η ζωή του. 
> Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και για τον καταλύτη του οχήματος. 
> Ο κινητήρας που δουλεύει με LPG χρειάζεται λιγότερα σέρβις διότι: 
> δεν σχηματίζονται επικαθίσεις σωματιδίων άνθρακα (κάπνα) στα χιτώνια των κυλίνδρων 
> τα μπουζί είναι κατά πολύ καθαρότερα 
> οι αλλαγές φίλτρων και λαδιών είναι αραιότερες 
> τα λάδια του κινητήρα δεν αδυνατίζουν (δεν σπάνε) 
> η διάρκεια ζωής του κινητήρα με σωστή συμπίεση είναι μεγαλύτερη
> ...



Μας τα λενε πολυ βολικα θεωρητικα και πολυ απλοποιημενα 
Σε κανενα σερβις δεν καθαριζουμε καπνα απο τα χιτωνια 
Το  ποτε θα ερθει η ωρα επισκευης ενος κινητηρα ,εαν δε βαρεσει κατι αλλο  ,σχεδον αποκλειστικα εξαρταται απο την καταναλωση λαδιου ,μονο τοτε  λυνεται ενας κινητηρας 
Οταν δε κανουμε επισκευη σε ενα κινητηρα δεν  καθαριζουμε την καπνα απο τα χιτωνια (που την ειδες ?? ) αλλα  αντικαθιστουμε /επαναφερουμε τα φθαρμενα μερη 
δηλαδη εαν σου φαγωθει ενα εκκεντρο στο εκκεντροφορο η καπνα φταιει ?
Το κατα ποσον αυτα θα ειχαν μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης με χρηση LPG μεχρι στιγμης μονο γενικολογιες εχω διαβασει
Αυτα που λες για διπλασια χιλιομετρα σε μπουζι και λαδια ,φιλτρα
εξαρτονται απο την καταναλωση λαδιου του κινητηρα 
 Τα λαδια του κινητηρα θα αδυνατισουν μετα απο  καποια χιλιομετρα (μην τρελαθουμε κιολας  !! )
Εν  τελει δε εχω πιστει καθολου οτι ενας κινητηρας βενζινης με χρηση LPG θα  εχει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης , οσον αφορα δε τις αραιοτερες αλλαγες  λαδιων μπουζι κτλ ισχυουν υπο προιυποθεσεις

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νομίζω πως δεν θα έπρεπε για ένα πρώτο συμπέρασμα να θέσουμε την παράμετρο κόστους συντήρησης στην υπόθεσή μας περί ασφάλειας, ενδεχόμενων επιπτώσεων στην υγεία του οδηγού και κόστους αυτού καθεαυτού του καυσίμου γιατί θα χάσουμε το... δάσος. Πάντως υπομονή... έρχετε η πετρελαιοκίνηση σε Αθήνα/Θεσ-κη (δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται αλλού περιορισμός) αλλά τι το θες, θα πλακώσουν τα κοράκια των αντιπροσωπειών και θα πουλάνε τους κινητήρες diesel... χρυσούς! Μάλλον για όσους βιάζονται (π.χ. απόκτηση εντός του 11) δεν θα πρέπει λογικά να τους αφορά. Αν και βλέπω αγγελίες μεταχειρισμένων με diesel από επαρχία. Μάλλον συμφέρει και η αγορά του σε χώρα της EU, αυτό όμως ισχύει για τους μυημένους!
Χαιρετώ!

----------


## H3

> Νομίζω πως δεν θα έπρεπε για ένα πρώτο συμπέρασμα να θέσουμε την παράμετρο κόστους συντήρησης στην υπόθεσή μας περί ασφάλειας, ενδεχόμενων επιπτώσεων στην υγεία του οδηγού και κόστους αυτού καθεαυτού του καυσίμου γιατί θα χάσουμε το... δάσος. Πάντως υπομονή... έρχετε η πετρελαιοκίνηση σε Αθήνα/Θεσ-κη (δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται αλλού περιορισμός) αλλά τι το θες, θα πλακώσουν τα κοράκια των αντιπροσωπειών και θα πουλάνε τους κινητήρες diesel... χρυσούς! Μάλλον για όσους βιάζονται (π.χ. απόκτηση εντός του 11) δεν θα πρέπει λογικά να τους αφορά. Αν και βλέπω αγγελίες μεταχειρισμένων με diesel από επαρχία. Μάλλον συμφέρει και η αγορά του σε χώρα της EU, αυτό όμως ισχύει για τους μυημένους!
> Χαιρετώ!



Ετσι και αλλιως τα diesel  παντα ειχαν λογω κοστους  τσιμπημενη τιμη σε σχεση με την βενζινη ,οσο για τις αγγελιες απο επαρχια μονο για κανα 4χ4 νεο μοντελο ,γιατι για ΙΧ  τα περισοτερα ειναι πρωην Ταξι

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αφου εναι καλυτερο το πετρελαιο γιατι οι ταξιτζιδες θεσσαλονικη και αθηνα μετετρεψαν τα αυτοκινητα τους σε υγραεριο εδω και χρονια;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επεισης η δικια μου τσεπη δεν αντεχει να πληρωνω 1,49 την βενζινη το πετρελαιο 1,25 ενω το υγραεριο 0,70
αν αντεχει η δικια σας τσεπη αφηστετο σε βενζινη η αποφαση ειναι δικια σας
και να θυμαστε σε λιγα χρονια το 40% των αυτοκινητων θα καινε υγραεριο στην ελλαδα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επεισης το υγραεριο επιτρεπεται σε ολο τον κοσμο ενω το πετρελαιο απαγορευεται ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ στις μεγαλες πολης της Ελλάδας και Ευρωπης
και ακριβη η αγορα αυτοκινητου πετρελαιο 
ακομη τα πετρελαια στη ελλαδα δεν ειναι τοσο καλα με αποτελεσμα να χαλουν οι αντλιες πετρελαιου που ειναι πανακριβες
φιλος σε vito πληρωσε 1100E για αντλια πετρελαιου
sxedio.jpg

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επεισης κατι που ξεχασα με την εγκατασταση υγραεριου αλλαζουμε και τα μπουζια γιατι χρειαζεται αλλο διακενο αλλιως το αμαξι στις υψηλες στροφες κοβει,σκροτσαρει

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και οσο για ενισχυτικα λαδια υπαρχουν και βοηθουν παρα πολυ γιατι καθαριζουν τον κινητηρα απο τα υπολειματα και κλεινουν τις διαρροες απο τις φλατζες στο προηγουμενο αυτοκινητου που ειχα πολυ παλιο 20 χρονων
εκαιγε λαδι και απο τοτε που εβαλα teflon λαδι(30ευρο το λιτρο) σταματησε αμεσως αν θελεται το πιστευεται αν θελεται οχι
αυτα τα χρησιμοποιει και η nasa  
αυτο το λαδι αντεχει 50.000κλμ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

http://www.lubrinet.gr/products.html...CE%B1%20teflon

----------


## navar

και εσύ *BESTCHRISS είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν περνάς και δεν είσαι εγκαταστάτης ?????
*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεστε και το test
http://www.motorkote.com/Competition.aspx

----------


## BESTCHRISS

στα στω εχω πει ποιο πανω δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον απλως ενημερώνωμε συνεχεια

----------


## antonis_p

στην γειτονική Βουλγαρία το κόστος της μετατροπής είναι 6 με 7 κατοστάρικα.

Το θέμα είναι μετά αν θα πάρει έγκριση. Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε στην Βουλγαρία κάποιον να βάζει κιτ ποου παίρνει έγκριση στην Ελλάδα.
Με την ευκαιρία θα δουμε και το Σαντάνσκι!!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν θελεις να τυναχτεις στον αερα βαλε βουλγαρια 
και να θυμασε κτεο δεν περνας 
και οσο για την δουλεια τους τσαπατσουλια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαβασε και εδω να ενημερωθεις
http://www.autotriti.gr/data/magazin...8742_25603.asp

----------


## BESTCHRISS

με την ασφαλεια δεν παιζεις την δικη σου και των αλλων

----------


## navar

> και εσύ *BESTCHRISS είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν περνάς και δεν είσαι εγκαταστάτης ?????
> *



 και εσύ  [B]*BESTCHRISS*  είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν περνάς και δεν είσαι εγκαταστάτης ?????

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαβασε και τα ολα τα χαρτια που χρειαζονται
——>ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ
*ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ Ι.Χ. ΜΑΣ*
*Απαιτούμενος χρόνος*: 1 – 3 ημέρες
*Κόστος*: 1.200 έως 1.500 ευρώ, αλλά υπάρχουν και ακριβότερα συστήματα (έως 2.000 ευρώ) ανάλογα με το μοντέλο του αυτοκινήτου.
1. Η εγκατάσταση πραγματοποιείται από μηχανικό που πρέπει να έχει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος του Ν. 1575/1985 με ειδικότητα τεχνίτη συστημάτων υγραερίου.
2. Μετά την εγκατάσταση, ο μηχανικός παραδίδει στον κάτοχο του αυτοκινήτου υπεύθυνη δήλωση του Ν. 1599/1986 που ενημερώνει το ΚΤΕΟ πως η εργασία έγινε σύμφωνα με τις προβλεπόμενες από τη νομοθεσία προδιαγραφές (Απ. 18586/698 του υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, ΦΕΚ 411, 29 Μαρτίου 2000).
3. Ακολουθεί τεχνικός έλεγχος σε δημόσιο ΚΤΕΟ, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί ότι η εργασία έγινε με βάση του κανόνες του υπουργείου.
4. Συμπληρώνεται στην άδεια κυκλοφορίας η χρήση και του υγραερίου ως καυσίμου κίνησης στη Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών της Νομαρχίας, που είναι αρμόδια για τις άδειες κυκλοφορίας αυτοκινήτων.
5. Μετά τα πρώτα 1.000 χλμ. κυκλοφορίας με υγραέριο, επιβάλλεται μια επίσκεψη στον εγκαταστάτη για τον επανέλεγχο και την τελική ρύθμιση της τροφοδοσίας.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Βεβαιωθείτε ότι το συνεργείο που αναλαμβάνει την εγκατάσταση έχει την απαιτούμενη άδεια.* *http://kala-nea.gr/?p=9265*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαβασε και αυτο
*ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ 
ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΙΧ "ΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ ΒΟΜΒΕΣ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ".*σε όλες τις πόλεις σχεδόν της βορείου ελλάδος συντελείται με την ανοχή του κράτους ένα προμεμελετημένο μελλοντικό εγκλημα που ακούει στην λέξη ϋγραεριοποίηση των ιχ αυτοκινήτων. Οι αυξήσεις στην τιμή των καυσίμων οδήγησαν πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες αυτοκινήτων υπο την σιωπηλή εγκληματική 


αδιαφορία της πολιτείας στην εγκατάσταση υγραερίου στα αυτοκίνητά τους. Το πρόσχημα μειώσεως των ρύπων , η χαμηλή τιμή του υγραερίου κίνησης και η ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ τροφοδοσία το παρεμπόριο και κίνηση αυτοκινήτων με υγραέριο ΕΚΘΕΤΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΖΩΕΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΩΝ ΧΙΛΙΆΔΩΝ ΟΔΗΓΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ.
Ο λόγος απλός σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης το εγκαστημένα συστήματας κίνησης με υγραέριο σε αυτοκίνητα ελληνων απο χώρες όπως τα ΣΚΟΠΙΑ η ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ αλλα και παράνομες "νόμιμες" μετατροπες σε συνεργεία στην ελλάδα με συστήματα αμφιλεγόμενης ασφαλείας δέν πληρούν τις ευρωπαικές νόρμες ασφαλείας στα ιχ της ευρωπαικής ένωσης διαφορετικά όλες οι ευρωπαικές αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες τουλάχιστον θα είχαν στην γκάμα τους αυτοκίνητα υγραερίου με όλες τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας. Μέχρι και έμποροι ευρωπαικων αυτοκινήτων εγκαθηστουν νόμίμως παράνομα συστήματα εισαγωγής υγραερίου στα ιχ οι ιδιοκτήτες των οποίων δέν είναι υποχρεωμένοι παρα μόνο να δηλώσουν ώς 2 καύσιμο το υγραέρια για το αυτοκίνητό τους.¨Έτσι συμβατικά αυτοκίνητα μετατρέπονται σε ΚΙΝΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΒΟΜΒΕΣ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ μέτριας ή σφοδρής ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΗΣ Η ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗΣ Τλόγω κακής εγκατάστασης συντήρησης επισκευής και φθοράς τους. 
Παράλληλα με το πρόσχημα της μειωμένης τιμής υγραερίου σήμερα όσο με τους μειωμένους ρύπους κλείνουν βενζινάδικα το ένα μετά το άλλο χάνοντας πολίτυμες θέσεις εργασίας και το σημαντικότερο ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ ΠΟΛΎΤΙΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΜΑΤΟς με άμεση ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΦΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΕΠΕΙ να εισπράξει ΤΟ ΚΡΆΤΟΣ.

Γιά να δούμε ποιός λεβέντης , τώρα που έκλεισαν τα χειμερινά ανάκτορα για θερινές διακοπές., εάν καθίσει και το ψαξει το θέμα που αφορά τις ΖΩΕΣ ΑΝΥΠΟΨΙΑΣΤΩΝ ΟΔΗΓΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΖΩΝ που σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης θα ΑΝΑΤΙΝΑΧΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΡΙΔΟΤΣΟΥΦΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΙΝΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΜΑ...


ΜΕΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΙ ΑΝΥΠΟΨΙΑΣΤΩΝ ΑΦΕΛΩΝ ...

http://www.neos-forum.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2151

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλοι μου μονο ελλαδα και οχι Βουλγαρια και Σκοπια
αλλιως αφηστετο με βενζινη ειναι καλυτερα και πιο ασφαλες

----------


## jonaras

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον το θέμα αλλά έχει καταντήσει λίγο σπαστικό.. δεν γίνεται να βλέπουμε 6 συνεχόμενα ποστ από τον ίδιο χρήστη, νομίζω συμφωνούν και άλλοι..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αφου βλεπεις ασχολουμε εγω με το θεμα που εχω περασει υγραεριο 
παρα οι υπολοιποι που σκεφτονται να περασουν

----------


## TSAKALI

Το θεμα ειναι ...η κονομα.
Πανικοβαλλουν τον κοσμο λεγοντας οτι θα ανατιναχθουν αν βαλουν απο Βουλγαρια,
ενω οι ιδιοι αγοραζουν απο Βουλγαρια..  Στο ΚΤΕΟ δεν το εξεταζουν καν..αν πληρει
τις προδιαγραφες . Δεν μας λενε ομως αν επιτρεπεται να γινει η μετατροπη σε αλλη 
"υποαναπτυκτη" χωρα ,οπως  Γερμανια ,Ιταλια, Γαλλια.
Βρηκαμε τωρα αγελαδα και αρμεγουμε , επειδη χασαν τα ΚΤΕΟ τα λαδωματα  , με την
λειτουργια των ιδιωτικων ΚΤΕΟ , να η ευκαιρια ...

----------


## antonis_p

> φιλοι μου μονο ελλαδα και οχι Βουλγαρια και Σκοπια
> αλλιως αφηστετο με βενζινη ειναι καλυτερα και πιο ασφαλες



είμαστε καλύτερα μαστόρια;

----------


## jeik

Για  μισο  λεπτο , αμα  δηλαδη  εγω  γουσταρω  να  εγκαταστησω  υγραεριο  στο  πιο  γ....το  συνεργειο  της  Φραγκφουρτης , δεν  θα  μου  το  περασουν  στο  ΚΤΕΟ  στην  Ελλαδα ? ή  ο  λογος  γινεται  μονο  για  σκοπια-βουλγαρια ?

----------


## Panoss

> ένα προμεμελετημένο μελλοντικό εγκλημα που ακούει στην λέξη *ϋγραεριοποίηση* των ιχ αυτοκινήτων. Οι αυξήσεις στην τιμή των καυσίμων οδήγησαν πολλούς ιδιοκτήτες αυτοκινήτων υπο την σιωπηλή εγκληματική



Υγραεριοποίηση των ιχ αυτοκινήτων; :W00t:  Τα δχ δεν 'ϋγραεριοποιούνται'; :Lol: 
Και μιας και μιλάμε για εγκλήματα, ο βιασμός της ελληνικής γλώσσας δεν είναι έγκλημα;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγώ πάντως φίλοι μου ρώτησα τον μηχανικό του κρατικού KTEO προσωπικά
έκανε καλή εγκατάσταση το συνεργείο και μου απάντησε 
έκανε εξαιρετική δουλειά εμένα αυτό μετράει
επίσης ελέγχεται όλη η εγκατάσταση την μηχανή, πορτπαγκαζ αλλά και κάτω από το αυτοκίνητο

----------


## kostas007

τι καθεστε κι ασχολειστε?
αφου ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι εγκαταστατης υγραεριου
και μαλιστα δεν ειναι ενας αλλα γραφουν 2-3

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αφου δεν καταλαβένεται για μενα το θεμα εληξε εδω δεν προκειται να στειλω αλλο μυνημα για αυτο το θεμα
καντε οτι θελετε

----------


## BESTCHRISS

διαββαστε και αυτο το τελευταιο
http://www.protothema.gr/car-and-spe...cle/?aid=87910

----------


## antonis_p

> Υγραεριοποίηση των ιχ αυτοκινήτων; Τα δχ δεν 'ϋγραεριοποιούνται';
> Και μιας και μιλάμε για εγκλήματα, ο βιασμός της ελληνικής γλώσσας δεν είναι έγκλημα;



παρα φύσην μάλιστα!!!

Ρε παιδιά, το θέμα είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, εξάλλου ο άνθρωπος δεν πρόσφερε σε κανέναν εγκατάσταση κιτ υγραεριοκίνησης,
ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι όπως λέτε, τί σημασία έχει
αφού δεν διαφημίζεται;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα, η πλειονότητα των γιαπωνέζικων αυτοκινήτων ΔΕΝ παίρνουν υγραέριο (έχουν μια λίστα οι εγκαταστάτες για αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα). Ο λόγος επειδή οι βαλβίδες δεν αντέχουν το "ξηρό" καύσιμο και τις "παίρνεις" στο χέρι σχετικά γρήγορα. Υπάρχουν λύσεις για αυτό, πχ ψεκασμός ελάχιστης βενζίνης μαζί με το αέριο, ή μπαίνει ένα δοχείο με λιπαντικόστην γραμμή εισαγωγής, το οποίο πρέπει να το συμπληρώνεις κάθε τόσο, αλλά αυτές οι λύσεις δεν εξαλείφουν τελείως το πρόβλημα, απλά παρατείνουν τον χρόνο εμφάνισης της βλάβης.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα, η πλειονότητα των γιαπωνέζικων αυτοκινήτων ΔΕΝ παίρνουν υγραέριο (έχουν μια λίστα οι εγκαταστάτες για αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα). Ο λόγος...



ειναι πως τα ιαπωνικα αμαξια ειναι αμαξια!!!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.caroto.gr/2010/12/15/%CF%...3%CE%B7%CF%82/

----------


## abet

λοιπον να σας πω και εγω κατι 7 χρονια σπουδες βουλγαρια.πρωτο αυτοκινητο lada αεριο κανενα προβλημα.η συζηγος μου βουλγαρα ( εγω ειμαι ελληνας για να μην υπαρχει απορια) οδηγει scoda fabia αεριο κανενα προβλημα.τελος συγνωμη αν φανει  διαφημιση αλλα πρεπει να πω εταιρια με εταιρια και οχι χωρα.εδω και καιρο η μεγαλυτερη βουλγαρικη εταιρια κανει εγκαταστασεις αεριου εδω στην ελλαδα με το ονομα ellada gas.αυτα
http://www.elladagas.com/ η ελληνικη εταιρια
http://www.kalvacha.bg/corp.php η βουλγαρικη στα αγγλικα δειτε βραβεια
δεν κανω διαφημιση απλα βαρεθηκα χαρακτηρισμους και δηθεν ταμπελες
και εδω αν πας δενδροποταμο ζεφυρι και πας σε τσιγγανο μηχανικο μπορεις να πεσεις σε απατη.το σαντασκι πετριτς οι περισσοτεροι απατεωνες τσιγγανοι ειναι

----------


## antonis_p

Τί λες τώρα;;; Εμείς είμαστε βιομηχανική χώρα και την κατέχουμε την μετατροπή ... 
Έχουν στην Βουλγαρία καγκουριές σαν τις δικές μας;
Τί να μας πουν οι Βούλγαροι;

----------


## abet

> Τί λες τώρα;;; Εμείς είμαστε βιομηχανική χώρα και την κατέχουμε την μετατροπή ... 
> Έχουν στην Βουλγαρία καγκουριές σαν τις δικές μας;
> Τί να μας πουν οι Βούλγαροι;



το μονο που μπορουν να μας πουν ειναι 2 πραγματα
ποσα χρονια οδηγουν με αεριο (εγω ειμουν το 1992 και ηταν ηδη παλιο συστημα)
ποσο ειναι το ποσοστο των αυτοκινητων (σχεδον 90% των βενζιν. αυτοκινητων)
τελος απο που πηραν την τεχνολογια γερμανια και μετα κουμουνιστικου ιταλια

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο τι να τα κάνεις τα βραβεία που έχουν, η ουσία είναι (κάτι που ξέχασες να αναφέρεις) αν δίνουν
"χαρτί" ή οχι, για ΚΤΕΟ.

Αν δίνουν πάω πάσο, αλλά είχα ακούσει οτι δεν ...

----------


## antonis_p

> το μονο που μπορουν να μας πουν ειναι 2 πραγματα
> ποσα χρονια οδηγουν με αεριο (εγω ειμουν το 1992 και ηταν ηδη παλιο συστημα)
> ποσο ειναι το ποσοστο των αυτοκινητων (σχεδον 90% των βενζιν. αυτοκινητων)
> τελος απο που πηραν την τεχνολογια γερμανια και μετα κουμουνιστικου ιταλια



Δεν ξέρω τί εμπειρία έχουν στην Βουλγαρία αλλά ξέρω καλά πόσο άσχετοι είναι
αυτοί που ξεκινούν τώρα να βάζουν στην Ελλάδα, έχω πολύ κοντινό μου παράδειγμα,
μέχρι χτες έβαζε συναγερμούς και σήμερα βάζει και υγραέρια... αφού πουλάει...
Άλλος φίλος σε επαρχιακή πόλη, πτυχιούχος μηχανικός, συνεργάζεται με συνεργείο που τοποθετεί τέτοια συστήματα
μόνο για το πτυχίο του, το έχει κρεμάσει στον τοίχο του συνεργείου
και αυτός περνά μόνο για να πάρει το ποσοστό του.

Σαφώς υπάρχουν και παλιοί με εμπειρία. Εξάλλου κάποιοι τοποθετούσαν στην Ελλάδα και πριν από 15-20 χρόνια.
Αυτοί που μπαίνουν όμως σήμερα στο κόλπο είναι επικίνδυνοι.

----------


## abet

η εταιρια που αναφερα μπορει και η αποδειξη γρηγορη ειναι οτι αυτη την στιγμη στην θεσσαλονικη ειναι επισημοι εγκαταστατες και το δικο μας αυτοκινητο.τεχνικος η/υ ειμαι απλα αναφερω τι ξερω πιο λεπτομερειες δεν γνωριζω.εγραψα απλα γιατι κατα την δικη μου γνωμη ειναι αδικια να βαζουμε ταμπελες σε χωρες και ανθρωπους με κριτηριο 1 απατεωνα.ουτε ειναι θεοι οι βουλγαροι αλλα ουτε και εμεις.ολοι εχουν και κακα και καλα πραγματα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Τι ειναι αυτο το οποιο μας δινει κινητρο να χρησιμοποιησουμε υγρεριο;

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη μοναδικό κίνητρο σε εμάς τους "απλούς", τα 0,68ε/Lt. Η τιμή του δηλαδή.
Και λεω "απλούς" γιατί δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια κατηγορία επαγγελματικών ΙΧ, ΔΧ
που να είναι υποχρεωτική/αναγκαία η χρήση του ...

Απο κει και πέρα βέβαια, εξαρτάται και κατά πόσο έχει ο καθένας μας οικολογική συνείδηση.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παναγιώτη μοναδικό κίνητρο σε εμάς τους "απλούς", τα 0,68ε/Lt. Η τιμή του δηλαδή.
> Και λεω "απλούς" γιατί δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια κατηγορία επαγγελματικών ΙΧ, ΔΧ
> που να είναι υποχρεωτική/αναγκαία η χρήση του ...
> 
> Απο κει και πέρα βέβαια, εξαρτάται και κατά πόσο έχει ο καθένας μας οικολογική συνείδηση.



χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικο με το υγραεριο απλα κοινη λογικη...ποιος μου λεει αυριο οτι δεν θα πανε την τιμη 2E/lt;
Δεν ειναι κατι που το παραγω εγω , ειναι κατι που εχει τα ιδια ακριβως χαρακτηριστικα με την βενζινη!η οποια ξεκινησε απο χαμηλα και τωρα ειναι 1,55Ε/lt 
κανω λαθος;

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτό που λες δεν το εξασφαλίζει κανένας. Απλά αν βάλεις (παροχή) υγραέριο και η τιμή αυτού (ε/Lt), κρατηθεί 
χαμηλά για τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια, στην ουσία έχεις και κέρδος απο αυτή σου την κίνηση (τοποθέτηση παροχής 
υγραερίου), σε σχέση με το να είχες μόνο σαν κύριο καύσιμο, βενζίνη. Οπότε αν γίνει αυτό που λες, δεν έχεις 
χάσει τίποτα ...

Σκέψου οτι μερικοί, το κόστος της εγκατάστασης, πιθανόν να το κάνουν απόσβεση και μέσα σε ένα χρόνο.

Παράδειγμα:

*α)* Έστω οτι κάποιος (εγώ δηλαδή) κάνει 30000 χλμ κατα μέσο όρο το χρόνο.
Αν έχει ένα αμάξι που κατα μέρο όρο του καίει *8Lt/100Km*, και τιμή βενζίνης ανα λίτρο *1,50ε*, έχουμε:
*12ε για κάθε 100Km*, x 300 =  *3600ε* για διάστημα ενός χρόνου, σε βενζίνη.

*β)* Κάνουμε την εγκατάσταση (περίπου *1500ε* κατα μέσο όρο, ανάλογα το αυτοκίνητο/κυβικά κτλ)
Το αμάξι τώρα με υγραέριο θα καίει λίγο παραπάνω *9Lt/100Km* (έτσι λένε), και τιμή υγραερίου *0,70ε*, έχουμε:
*6,5ε για κάθε 100Km*, x 300 =  *1950ε* για διάστημα ενός χρόνου, σε υγραέριο.


Η διαφορά μας είναι *3600ε* *(α)* - *1950ε* *(β)* = *1650ε* και ...
*1650ε* - *1500ε* (εγκατάσταση υποστήριξης υγραερίου) = *150ε* όφελος ......., τώρα θα μου πείς ..., 
τόση βαβούρα για 150ε???.  Όχι βέβαια, σκέψου πόση διαφορά θα υπάρχει στα 3 ας πούμε χρόνια.
Το συνολικό όφελος θα είναι πάνω απο >2000ε.

----------


## SIERA

οπως και να εχει πιστευω απο οικονομικης πλευρας συμφερει με την τιμη που εχει η βενζινη.
αυτο που με προβληματιζει εμενα ειναι τι γινεται καλη ωρα οπως εγω που ζω σε μια επαρχιακη πολη και δεν εχω σταθμο να με εφοδιασει με αεριο??η καποιος αλλος που ξεκιναει απο αθηνα ερχεται σε μια επαρχιακια πολη και δεν βρισκει να βαλει αεριο τι κανει??εχουν εφοδιαστει ολα τα πρατηρια με αεριο???δεν εχω δει πλην ελαχιστες πολης...

----------


## antonis_p

> χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικο με το υγραεριο απλα κοινη λογικη...ποιος μου λεει αυριο οτι δεν θα πανε την τιμη 2E/lt;
> Δεν ειναι κατι που το παραγω εγω , ειναι κατι που εχει τα ιδια ακριβως χαρακτηριστικα με την βενζινη!η οποια ξεκινησε απο χαμηλα και τωρα ειναι 1,55Ε/lt 
> κανω λαθος;



Η βενζίνη πήγε στα 1,50 από το 1 ευρώ σε μία μέρα. Άρα η τιμή του κάθε καυσίμου που πληρώνουμε δεν έχει σχέση με την τιμή παραγωγής. Επιπρόσθετα η απόσβεση (και επακόλουθα και το κέρδος) έρχεται με την χρήση. Αν κάνεις 5000 χιλιόμετρα το χρόνο προφανώς δεν έχει νόημα. Αν κάνεις 20000 ή 30000 οπότε και θα κάνεις την απόσβεση πολύ γρήγορα σίγουρα έχει νόημα το modification και η χρήση υγραερίου.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... αυτο που με προβληματιζει εμενα ειναι τι γινεται καλη ωρα οπως εγω που ζω σε μια επαρχιακη πολη και δεν εχω σταθμο να με εφοδιασει με αεριο??η καποιος αλλος που ξεκιναει απο αθηνα ερχεται σε μια επαρχιακια πολη και δεν βρισκει να βαλει αεριο τι κανει??εχουν εφοδιαστει ολα τα πρατηρια με αεριο???δεν εχω δει πλην ελαχιστες πολης...



 Ε καλά βρε Νίκο, για μια στο τόσο δεν λέει κάτι. Το θέμα είναι εκεί που κινήσε καθημερινά να υπάρχει υποστήριξη.





> Αν κάνεις 5000 χιλιόμετρα το χρόνο προφανώς δεν έχει νόημα. Αν κάνεις 20000 ή 30000 οπότε και θα κάνεις την απόσβεση πολύ γρήγορα σίγουρα έχει νόημα το modification και η χρήση υγραερίου.



Σωστό ...

----------


## navar

Σοβαρά τώρα !
έχω κάποια ερωτήματα !
ας πάρουμε τα δεδομένα , 
1)το ενα αυτοκίνητο μου που θέλω να αλλάξω , είναι βαρύ και φαγανό ! ειναι 1900cc και 143hp 
2)καίει μέσο όρο , κάπου στα 11 lt/100klm 
3)κάνω κάπου στα 30.000klm τον χρόνο με αυτό !
4) στην πόλη μου υπάρχουν δύο σταθμοί ανεφοδιασμού για αέριο !

και πάμε στα ερωτήματα !
1) τί γενιές υπάρχουν σε αυτά , κάτι ακούω για "με πνεύμονα" για χωρίς πνεύμονα , για ρεζερβουάρ με μεγαλύτερη πίεση που παίρνουν περισσότερα λίτρα , για 4 γενιάς , για 5 γενιάς και μπλά , μπορεί να μας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος τι παίζει με κάθε γενιά ? προτερήματα ελαττώματα , διαφορά στην κατανάλωση κλπ ?
2) στο ελλάδα η τιμή για μένα είναι εξωφρενική , αν βγώ επάνω πόσο θα στοιχίσει περίπου ?
3) υπάρχει επάνω η εδώ κάποιος δοκιμασμένος τοποθετητης ?

----------


## st3li0s

Πολύ καλή κίνηση το υγραέριο αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι σαν το αέριο στα σπίτια!

Κάποτε έως μπορώ να πω και σήμερα είναι φθηνό,μόλις βάλουν όμως όλοι τότε θα εκτοξευθεί η τιμή του!

Θεωρώ...

----------


## klik

> χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικο με το υγραεριο απλα κοινη λογικη...ποιος μου λεει αυριο οτι δεν θα πανε την τιμη 2E/lt;
> Δεν ειναι κατι που το παραγω εγω , ειναι κατι που εχει τα ιδια ακριβως χαρακτηριστικα με την βενζινη!η οποια ξεκινησε απο χαμηλα και τωρα ειναι 1,55Ε/lt 
> κανω λαθος;



http://www.autogasforum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=24
http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=223388

οδηγία eu: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...03L0096:EL:NOT

----------


## makatas

> οπως και να εχει πιστευω απο οικονομικης πλευρας συμφερει με την τιμη που εχει η βενζινη.
> αυτο  που με προβληματιζει εμενα ειναι τι γινεται καλη ωρα οπως εγω που ζω σε  μια επαρχιακη πολη και δεν εχω σταθμο να με εφοδιασει με αεριο??η  καποιος αλλος που ξεκιναει απο αθηνα ερχεται σε μια επαρχιακια πολη και  δεν βρισκει να βαλει αεριο τι κανει??εχουν εφοδιαστει ολα τα πρατηρια με  αεριο???δεν εχω δει πλην ελαχιστες πολης...



 Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα καίει βενζίνη αναγκαστικά,μέχρι να βρει  πρατήριο με υγραέριο. Αν δεν έχεις πουθενά κοντά σου, τότε δεν σε  συμφέρει.
 Παιδιά σαν πρόσθετο όφελος θέλω να προσθέσω τη διπλάσια αυτονομία.
 Ντεπόζιτο βενζίνης+ντεπόζιτο αερίου.
 Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω βάλει επειδή δεν διαθέτω άνετα τα 1500 Ε που κοστίζει.

----------

